# Supper!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What is it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful plate of blonde morels Ralph! You been out in the woods today?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Beautiful plate of blonde morels Ralph! You been out in the woods today?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Just walked to the woods across the road from my house. One hour's work for a $500 meal.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was spraying Wednesday afternoon and finished near a small woods. Thought I would check it out. Stumbled around and found six morels in five minutes. I went home and showed my kids so we went back and looked for 30 minutes and never found another one!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> I was spraying Wednesday afternoon and finished near a small woods. Thought I would check it out. Stumbled around and found six morels in five minutes. I went home and showed my kids so we went back and looked for 30 minutes and never found another one!


Usually, I find patches of them in this woods, but today, it was one here, one there. The thing unusual thing was they were all about the same size and all in really, really nice sized and shape.

Ralph


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I am very envious. Is this considered “late” in your area? The signs all look good here but I’ve found none yet.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

You lucky devil you! They're beautiful! We don't find them around here until the end of May.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> I am very envious. Is this considered "late" in your area? The signs all look good here but I've found none yet.


About normal, maybe a touch late.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Reminds me to go take a little 'walk about', probably next week in MY area though.

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That is something I've never found, or had the pleasure of trying. Would really like to though.


----------



## Thorim1961 (May 2, 2019)

You have your self a feast fit for a king on that plate....


----------

